# Sweet potato butter?



## Silverstar7337 (Feb 10, 2012)

Went to the mountains this weekend and stopped at a little country store. They had preserves and such and had some called sweet potato butter? Does anyone have a recipe? Or any recipes for butter that can be canned?


----------



## suzysurvivor (Apr 18, 2012)

Sweet Potato Butter Recipe - Allrecipes.com

how about that?


----------



## suzysurvivor (Apr 18, 2012)

i googled 'sweet potato butter' and several recipes came up.


----------



## Limon (Aug 25, 2010)

I never heard of it before, but I looked for recipes. I found a couple, but all were to be refrigerated. Fruit butters would be more acidic, so that's why you can WB them. With the sugar content, I'm not sure what would happen if you tried to pressure can this; it might caramelize too much. 

Here's the recipe that most sites repeated:

* 6 cups diced peeled sweet potatoes
* 2 cups diced peeled tart apples
* 4 cups water
* 2/3 cup orange juice concentrate
* 1/2 cup packed dark brown sugar
* 1 1/2 teaspoons ground cinnamon
* 1 teaspoon ground nutmeg
* 1/4 teaspoon ground cloves

1) In a heavy saucepan, combine all ingredients; mix well. Bring to a boil. Reduce heat; simmer, uncovered, for 2 to 2-1/4 hours or until mixture is thickened and about 1 cup of liquid remains, stirring occasionally.

2) In a blender, process mixture in batches until smooth. Transfer to jars or containers. Chill for at least 2 hours before serving. Store in the refrigerator


It does sound interesting. I might be trying this later.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

ShawnsPlate: Refrigerator Challenge...Sweet Potato Butter


A Good Appetite: Sweet Potato Butter


----------



## Silverstar7337 (Feb 10, 2012)

GrannyG said:


> ShawnsPlate: Refrigerator Challenge...Sweet Potato Butter
> 
> 
> A Good Appetite: Sweet Potato Butter


Thanks! This sounds yummy but I'm wondering how they canned it for selling in a store. Maybe it was overly processed some other veggie... Also I call my granny grannyG. Made me smile


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

They commercial can it....not home canning.  

I make pumpkin butter and then put it in the freezer (only fill jars 2/3 to 3/4 full) then pull them out as needed. Sweet potato butter sound great! I'll be adding that recipe to my stack.


----------



## suzysurvivor (Apr 18, 2012)

fwiw

canning sweet potato butter - BHM Forum


----------

